# I'm thinking about hologram labels



## loftgolf (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello again everyone! I'd like some advise from you all again, if you don't mind. We are about to go live with our site promoting the less then proficient golfer.  This is going to be a private label, quality apparel company and I was wondering how you feel about hologram labels for shirts, hats, etc. I think they look professional but they aren't cheap. Do you think that adding these would make the brand seem bigger? Thank you for your responses, you guys are the best


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

How are you distributing your apparel? Retail or online? If online, I would not go through the expense of a hologram label that will be seen only after the purchase. If retail, then maybe. But personally, I have never given thought to products I have purchased in the past whether their label was a hologram or not.

Aren't holograms usually done for authenticity purposes?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

the average consumer has no idea that those type of labels. even cost more.. 
so nah.. my 2 cents.. let the quality of the product speak for itself..


----------



## loftgolf (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you both for your advise. As I will be selling on-line I really didn't think it was necessary but I wanted to "run it up the flag pole". Thanks again!


----------

